# Poritco Design Help!



## robb01 (Jul 15, 2009)

My newest project is re-doing our front portico. Here is a current picture:








And here is a quick mockup I did of something that I thought might look nice? In addition to new stairs, the triangle at the top would be filled w/ a solid piece of wood, and the columns painted. Any thoughts?






Anyone have any idea what the concrete stair cost might run? Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks good. My thoughts would be to get rid of the trim board going across the front to open up the arch. The piece is not structural on that small a roof line. Then the arch will go with the circular stairs.
Cost about 500 or so, contact a concrete company that does landscaping, not foundations.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 16, 2009)

You may want to consider handrails to be a little more visitor friendly.


----------

